# Start, Stop, Restart SS And Medicare?



## ClassicRockr

My wife will lose her job, Department shutting down, sometime this year. By the end of the year, it will be gone. Anyway, she is 67 now and will be able to get UI, but can also get her SS Regular Retirement if she doesn't find another job before being laid-off.  She thinks she could start her SS, when she gets laid-off, stop it when she gets another full-time job and then start it again at age 70 and get the extra $700 per month for Late Retirement. I read online that, if a person is of SS Regular Retirement age, they can start getting SS, stop when they get a new job and then start it up again later........for her, at age 70, three years from now. If she can do that, will she still get the extra $700 per month for Late Retirement or just get her Regular SS Retirement that she started in the first place?

Other question: If she applies for her Medicare B, when she gets laid off, can she stop that when she gets another job (to get that companies medical insurance) and then start it back up again when she wants to retire at age 70? Again, this is IF she doesn't start another job before she gets laid-off from her current one. 

In other words, can she "start, stop and restart" her SS and Medicare B?


----------



## QuickSilver

Take the amount that she will be getting by taking her SS now...  THEN figure out how long she will have to live beyond 70 to use up that extra $700.  She will be getting three years worth of payments that she would not be getting.  So if she is getting $1000 a month.. (just to pick a figure)... X  36 months  is $36,000 that she will already be in the Black..   Money that she already has in her pocket so to speak.   According to my figures that's 51 months of the added $700

As for stopping and starting?   I have never heard of that. 

As for Medicare and Medicare part B.  She doesn't have to take a Companies group insurance.  Are you on her insurance?  If not she can continue to use her Medicare and waive the other.   BUT she would have to be collecting her SS in order to get the part B.


----------



## AZ Jim

I believe she will have to repay all benefits paid earlier than the age she picks to finally retire in order to receive the higher amount.  Many companies will not insure those eligible for medicare.  Check this all out with SS but at one time I believe these were facts.  It's been 16 years since I looked into these matters.  I know for a fact that if someone retires at 62 and takes SS if they change their mind and want to stop receiving benefits at 65 instead, they must repay all they had received to be eligible for the higher rate at 65.  You need to consult experts.


----------



## Don M.

That Start/Stop/Restart option used to be available....but I remember seeing something stating that the SSA had removed that option.  There may be some information about this on their web site. 

The SSA is always trying to encourage people to wait until age 70 to begin pulling benefits, and touting the higher monthly payments...as the longer people wait, the better for the SS financial picture.  Given the average life spans, most people would probably fare better by signing up as soon as they become eligible.  If a person lives into their 90's, they will get many times what they paid in.  However, if a person passes earlier...say at a more normal mid to late 70's, they may not get back what they paid in over their working lifetimes, if they delay payments until age 70.  There is no "fixed" answer...much depends upon a persons overall health, and the longevity in their Genes.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Ok, this is what I read online at a website:
If you already filed for Social Security retirement benefits and now you want to stop them and reapply later, can you? Maybe... *it depends on how old you are. *
*You cannot Stop Social security unless:*



You are within 12 months of when your benefits started, or
You have already reached full retirement age.
Both options are explained below.
*Stop Social Security Before Full Retirement Age*

In you have not yet reached your full retirement age (FRA) and you are within 12 months of when your benefits started, then in order to stop receiving your Social Security benefits, you must repay what you have received so far.

She is also past the FRA. She is now 67. She will be within the 12 month of benefits, because she has never been out of work for a solid year......never. Even though she is now 67, she has a major Business/Accounting Degree from a University, training/Certificates, lots and lots of experience as an Accountant, Financial Analyst and ,for the last 4 years, working as an Senior Analyst in Banking/Mortgages.

Apparently, starting-stopping and then restarting SS Retirement is called Suspending SS Retirement funds, but can only be done if the person is FRA and within the 12 months of when benefits were started.


----------



## AZ Jim

I had an accountant years who worked at home and only did taxes.  Would that work for your wife?  She could earn only the amount that wouldn't affect her SS.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I am not on her insurance at work. I'm on Medicare A and B, Florida Blue Supplement and Humana Rx.
Actually, the "starting, stopping, re-starting" of SS Retirement is called "Suspending SS Retirement Benefits". 
As for your statement below saying that she can't apply for Medicare without having SS Retirement.........that is wrong.
Here what is on the SS website about it:
You can use our online Medicare application if you: 


Are at least 64 years and 9 months old;
Want to sign up for Medicare but do not currently have ANY Medicare coverage;
*Do not want to start receiving Social Security benefits at this time; and *
*Are not currently receiving Social Security retirement, disability or survivors benefits.*
So, apparently, she must apply for Medicare first, then apply for her SS Retirement. 

Now of this would be happening if the bank wasn't shutting down the Department! This "shut down" was something nobody, even her Supervisor and the Supervisor's manager thought might happen. Yes, both her Supervisor and the Supervisor's manager will be laid-off. The Department is pretty upset over the whole thing, but can do nothing about it. Some in the Department will be offered a transfer to the Phoenix or Dallas offices, but we don't want to go to either of those cities. 



QuickSilver said:


> Take the amount that she will be getting by taking her SS now...  THEN figure out how long she will have to live beyond 70 to use up that extra $700.  She will be getting three years worth of payments that she would not be getting.  So if she is getting $1000 a month.. (just to pick a figure)... X  36 months  is $36,000 that she will already be in the Black..   Money that she already has in her pocket so to speak.   According to my figures that's 51 months of the added $700
> 
> As for stopping and starting?   I have never heard of that.
> 
> As for Medicare and Medicare part B.  She doesn't have to take a Companies group insurance.  Are you on her insurance?  If not she can continue to use her Medicare and waive the other.   BUT she would have to be collecting her SS in order to get the part B.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Just to let you know, she is past the FRA (Full Retirement Age) now, which means that what she earns, won't affect her SS. Anyway, doing taxes is a seasonal type thing and she wants to work a full-time job. 



AZ Jim said:


> I had an accountant years who worked at home and only did taxes.  Would that work for your wife?  She could earn only the amount that wouldn't affect her SS.


----------



## LogicsHere

I was told that regardless of whether you need it or not, or use it or not, you should at least apply for Medicare Part A (the free portion) by age 65.  I don't know if here are any penalties when it comes to Part B enrollment if you wait past age 65 to first apply for Medicare Part A.


----------



## QuickSilver

LogicsHere said:


> I was told that regardless of whether you need it or not, or use it or not, you should at least apply for Medicare Part A (the free portion) by age 65.  I don't know if here are any penalties when it comes to Part B enrollment if you wait past age 65 to first apply for Medicare Part A.



If you are already collecting early SS you will automatically receive a Medicare part A card in the mail when you turn 65. You must then apply for Part B.   If you are 65 and older and are NOT yet collecting SS you then have to go into a SS office or go online and apply for Medicare part A.  However, Medicare part A is useless if you are covered by Group insurance.   

If you are 65 and older and are covered under you Employers group insurance, you do not need to apply for Part B.  You may apply anytime you quit working and are no longer covered by group insurance.  There will be NO penalty if you apply within 8 months.  You must provide SS with an affidavit from your employer that you WERE covered by their group insurance up until the time you quit working.


----------



## ClassicRockr

QuickSilver said:


> If you are already collecting early SS you will automatically receive a Medicare part A card in the mail when you turn 65. You must then apply for Part B.   If you are 65 and older and are NOT yet collecting SS you then have to go into a SS office or go online and apply for Medicare part A.  However, Medicare part A is useless if you are covered by Group insurance.
> 
> If you are 65 and older and are covered under you Employers group insurance, you do not need to apply for Part B.  You may apply anytime you quit working and are no longer covered by group insurance.  There will be NO penalty if you apply within 8 months.  You must provide SS with an affidavit from your employer that you WERE covered by their group insurance up until the time you quit working.



I had to let Medicare, Florida Blue (my Supplement Insurance) and Humana Rx know that I was covered with medical and Rx from the VA during a certain amount of time. I didn't have to apply for Part A or B. I was automatically signed up for both because I was already on SS. But, I could have refused getting Part B, but would have been penalized if I decided to get Part B later.


----------



## ClassicRockr

When she is laid-off, or quits, if she finds another job before getting laid-off, she plans on applying for her Medicare Part B. She already has Part A (hospitalization). She signed up for that when I applied for my SS Early Retirement. She will also get the same Florida Blue Supplement that I have. She will not need the Rx yet, because she only gets one prescription and that one is free from a local grocery store. 

As far as her SS goes, if need be, she will do the "start, stop, restart" of her SS. FL UI is just not much. She will stop her SS when she gets a job and restart it when she turns 70.........anyway, that is her plan right now. Of course, we will know exactly what she can/can't do if/when she applies for her SS Regular Retirement.


----------



## QuickSilver

ClassicRockr said:


> I had to let Medicare, Florida Blue (my Supplement Insurance) and Humana Rx know that I was covered with medical and Rx from the VA during a certain amount of time. I didn't have to apply for Part A or B. I was automatically signed up for both because I was already on SS. But, I could have refused getting Part B, but would have been penalized if I decided to get Part B later.



There is no penalty for delaying part B if you have group insurance though.   I just started SS and deferred part B because I am still working.  I was given an affidavit form to give to my employer to fill out stating that I was covered during the period I was working.   I have 8 months to start Part B after stopping work and ending my Group coverage.  After that 8 months there would be a penalty..    I plan on applying for part B to start the month after I finally retire.


----------



## ClassicRockr

True, if you have group insurance from somewhere, like my wife has. I had group insurance, which the VA Medical is considered that, when I applied for my Florida Blue and Humana. Both did ask me what kind of insurance I've had for the last 6 months or so. If I wouldn't had my VA, I would have had to pay more for my Florida Blue and Humana. 



QuickSilver said:


> There is no penalty for delaying part B if you have group insurance though.   I just started SS and deferred part B because I am still working.  I was given an affidavit form to give to my employer to fill out stating that I was covered during the period I was working.   I have 8 months to start Part B after stopping work and ending my Group coverage.  After that 8 months there would be a penalty..    I plan on applying for part B to start the month after I finally retire.


----------



## LogicsHere

I would look into the Start - Stop - Start on SS as I think AZ is correct, that if she stops it, it must be done within the first year and then she has to repay all the benefits received prior to the Stop.

Here's some info I found:

If you already filed for Social Security retirement benefits and now you want to stop them and reapply later, can you? Maybe... it depends on how old you are. 
[h=3]You cannot Stop Social security unless:[/h]

You are within 12 months of when your benefits started, or
You have already reached full retirement age.
Both options are explained below.
[h=3]Stop Social Security Before Full Retirement Age[/h]In you have not yet reached your full retirement age (FRA) and you are within 12 months of when your benefits started, then in order to stop receiving your Social Security benefits, you must repay what you have received so far.


If you filed for benefits at an early age, have been receiving benefits for more than 12 months, and you have not yet reached your full retirement age (FRA) then you are out of luck. You cannot stop or pause benefits until you reach your FRA.
If you have already reached your FRA, then you can put a pause on your benefits by requesting what is called a voluntary suspension, explained below.
[h=3]Voluntary Suspension - Works After You Have Reached Full Retirement Age[/h]If you have reached your FRA but you are not yet age 70, you can stop Social Security benefits by asking them to suspend your benefits. This is often referred to as a "voluntary suspension" of benefits. Your benefits can then start accumulating delayed retirement credits, so you can collect more when you reapply later.


See Voluntary Suspension of Social Security Benefits for details.
[h=3]Why Would You Want to Stop Benefits Anyway?[/h]If you have not yet reached your FRA, you might put a pause on benefits if you are headed back to work and your benefits will be reduced because of the earnings limit. You might also consider a pause if you realize you made a mistake. Perhaps you claimed early, but later learned you could lock in a higher survivor benefit for your spouse by delaying your start date.
If you are past FRA, the most common reason to stop benefits would be so you can get more later. This strategy may also create a few years where you have less taxable income and you may be able to convert IRA assets to a Roth, or realize capital gains at a zero percent tax bracket. This approach can have far reaching effects as there may be tax benefits to pausing your benefits that are not readily apparent unless you are working with a tax advisor.


----------



## Butterfly

Don M. said:


> That Start/Stop/Restart option used to be available....but I remember seeing something stating that the SSA had removed that option.  There may be some information about this on their web site.
> 
> The SSA is always trying to encourage people to wait until age 70 to begin pulling benefits, and touting the higher monthly payments...as the longer people wait, the better for the SS financial picture.  Given the average life spans, most people would probably fare better by signing up as soon as they become eligible.  If a person lives into their 90's, they will get many times what they paid in.  However, if a person passes earlier...say at a more normal mid to late 70's, they may not get back what they paid in over their working lifetimes, if they delay payments until age 70.  There is no "fixed" answer...much depends upon a persons overall health, and the longevity in their Genes.




Actually, the Social Security office advised me to go ahead and take my SS benefits at 66 (FRA).  I had planned to wait until I was done working, but they convinced me I would probably get more in the long run if I just went ahead and took my SS benefits at 66, so that's what I did.

Check with the Social SEcurity folks, but I don't think you can stop and start without paying back benefits.


----------



## Gramainalaska

Please remember that if your company group insurance has a *high **deductible* that you have not met for the year, your Part B SS insurance *will *pay your Doctor visits. This has been my case.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Can "start, stop and restart" w/o paying anything back as long as the person is of FRA. If you get Early Retirement (62), then you have to pay it back. For "regular" and "late" retirement...........no.



Butterfly said:


> Actually, the Social Security office advised me to go ahead and take my SS benefits at 66 (FRA).  I had planned to wait until I was done working, but they convinced me I would probably get more in the long run if I just went ahead and took my SS benefits at 66, so that's what I did.
> 
> Check with the Social SEcurity folks, but I don't think you can stop and start without paying back benefits.


----------



## BobF

When I was just 62 I was caught in a buyout (layoff) so I went to the SS office and they took my information and ordered my records, long before full computer operations took place.   Anyway, I was told then, best to take SS early as if you die early you won't get much back at all and if you live longer years you will be well ahead.   So we started and I an still around 20 years later and doing well.

I did have to wait certain months and then allowed to go back to work anywhere and make as much as I wanted after that and my committed SS was locked and safe.   I don't know if they would have ordered me to pay more to the system or not.   I took other jobs and only worked part time and I was never warned to pay extra either.  If they took any for the SS it had to be so small on my part time wages that it was unnoticeable to me.   Some of my after retiring part time jobs were for wages and others were just for the community with no wages.

I know that a few years back some changes were made and things are somewhat different now.   But I thought their advice was good then and it should be good now as well.   They do know what they are representing.   We mostly only know what we did for ourselves as situations are always different.


----------



## mathjak107

a fra you can  stop . my wife took an early benefit at 62. now that she will be fra she is stopping her benefit and will let it grow .

since she is a bit older then me  both of us will delay to 70  . when she hits 70 i will be 68 10 months and i will file restrictive application for 1/2 hers .  at 70 i will take mine and when i file she will get a 4200.00 dollar adder to her benefit since 1/2 mine is bigger then her own .

by delaying we can spend more from savings early on since the 69% bigger checks will refill savings down the road .

our draw rate will fall from 3.50% to around 2% making us way less dependent on markets and sequence risk .

the fact you do not need to keep as much powder dry when you have no sequence risk allows us to spend more then we could taking ss earlier and being more dependent on markets .


----------



## LogicsHere

mathjak107 said:


> a fra you can  stop . my wife took an early benefit at 62. now that she will be fra she is stopping her benefit and will let it grow .
> 
> since she is a bit older then me  both of us will delay to 70  . when she hits 70 i will be 68 10 months and i will file restrictive application for 1/2 hers .  at 70 i will take mine and when i file she will get a 4200.00 dollar adder to her benefit since 1/2 mine is bigger then her own .
> 
> by delaying we can spend more from savings early on since the 69% bigger checks will refill savings down the road .
> 
> our draw rate will fall from 3.50% to around 2% making us way less dependent on markets and sequence risk .
> 
> the fact you do not need to keep as much powder dry when you have no sequence risk allows us to spend more then we could taking ss earlier and being more dependent on markets .



You used to be able to start, stop and restart at age 66, but no longer.  I'm not sure when the regulation was changed or if they provided for "grandfathered situations", but now the rule is you can only stop within the first 12 months of collecting.  You also have to repay the year.  There is still something that can be done, with spousal benefits, however, if I were you I'd check with SS.  You don't want to find out that she can't suspend till age 70 which I don't think she can.


----------



## mathjak107

not true . you are talking about two different situations .  

you can pay back up to one year and get your amount re-adjusted like you never filed  . that is one thing .  what changed is up until a few years ago you could go back many years and refile later on and it was like you never took ss

but you still can stop any time after fra , you pay nothing back and from the time you stop your ss grows going forward  but you get nothing retro from the past unlike when you pay it back .

what i still can do with spousal since i am grand fathered is file restricted application . file and suspend is no longer an option for us. 

i am pretty well versed in this stuff so i know what still stands and what does not . here is a handy little chart  as to the changes .

here are the rules as posted above for start stop , which is not paying back what you got :
If you filed for benefits at an early age, have been receiving benefits for more than 12 months, and you have not yet reached your full retirement age (FRA) then you are out of luck. You cannot stop or pause benefits until you reach your FRA.
If you have already reached your FRA, then you can put a pause on your benefits by requesting what is called a voluntary suspension, explained below.
*Voluntary Suspension - Works After You Have Reached Full Retirement Age

If you have reached your FRA but you are not yet age 70, you can stop Social Security benefits by asking them to suspend your benefits. This is often referred to as a "voluntary suspension" of benefits. Your benefits can then start accumulating delayed retirement credits, so you can collect more when you reapply later.
*


----------



## debbie in seattle

I've done the start/stop social security things.   Applied, took 8 months to receive my first check (long story) and we then decided it'd be advantageous to withdraw my application/benefits and restart in 5 years.   Went to the local SS office in November, submitted my request which took 3 months to be acknowledged, and an additional 4 months to pay back all the money I received.   When it's time to reapply, it'll be like I never applied previously.  You can only do this once.    Think of a really, really slow moving train doing this process.    Takes FOREVER for SS to respond to anything.


----------



## mathjak107

you did a pay back and restart . a pay back and restart is different then a stop start .

what we are doing has no money to be paid back . stopping was easy and was just a phone call and done . my wife can resume on line at any time . a pay back and restart is when you pay back up to a years payments and suspend taking them  . a stop start just has the payments stopped , no payback and all increases are going forward only ,.  when you do a pay back and restart they are retro once you start again .

you can do a payback at any age as long as it is done in the first 12 months of starting ss . stop start can only be done after fra and has no pay back .  they are not the same thing .


----------

